# تعلم اسرار الـ key board



## minaphone2 (10 يناير 2007)

أسرار الكيبوررد
تعلم كتابة الفتحه والكسرة والضمة واسرار الكيبورد 

Shift + E : الضمة 
Shift + X : السكون 
Shift + Q : الفتحة 
Shift + A : الكسرة 
ذ + Shift : الشدة 
Shift + Z : المدة 
Shift + W : تنوين فتح 
Shift + S : تنوين كسرة 
Shift + R : تنوين ضم 
Shift + T : لإ 
Shift + G : لأ 
Shift + Y : إ 
Shift + H : أ 
Shift + N : آ 
Shift + B : لآ 
Shift + V : { 
Shift + C : } 
Shift + F : ] 
Shift + D : [ 
Shift + J : تمديد الحرف 
Ctrl + C : نسخ 
Ctrl + X : قص 
Ctrl + V : لصق 
Ctrl + Z : تراجع 
Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف 
Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة 
Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام 
Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين ) 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار ) 
Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة 
Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف 
Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة 
Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة 
Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف 
Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف 
Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر 
Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة 
F4 : تكرار أخر عملية 
Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين 
Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي 
F12 : حفظ بأسم 
Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف 
Ctrl + Home : أول المستند 
Ctrl + End : أخر المستند 
Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق 
Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص 
Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف 
Ctrl + N : ملف جديد 
Ctrl + H : استبدال 
Ctrl + I : خط مائل 
Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند 
Ctrl + P : طباعة 
Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة 
د + Ctrl : تكبير النص 
ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص 
Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق 
Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات 
[ + Alt : قائمة جدول 
] + Alt : قائمة أدوات 
Alt + U : قائمة عرض 
Alt + P : قائمة تحرير 
Alt + L : قائمة ملف 
“ + Alt : قائمة إطار 
Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + F : بحث 
Ctrl + B : خط أسود 
Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط 
Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط 
Ctrl + D : خط 
Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص 
Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني 
Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ® 
Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™ 
Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة © 
Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات 
Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام 
Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل 
Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين 
Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر 
Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة 
Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف 
= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص 
F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي 
F9 : تدقيق حقول 
F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ 
F1 : تعليمات 
F5 : الانتقال إلى 
F7 : تدقيق إملائي 
F8 : تعليم منطقة 

ctrl+a 
يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنصاو الكائن 

ctrl+c 
يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده 

ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ 
ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة 

ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جذا يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته 
ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج النتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة 
ctrl+o يمكنك فنح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة 
ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة 
ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة 
ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به 
ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار 
ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين 
alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ 
alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة 
alt+tab امر مفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار النافذةالمطلوبة 
alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العلابي الى انجليزي 
alt+shift اليمين يحول الكتابة من انجليزي الى عربي 
f2 امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد​


----------



## minaphone2 (10 يناير 2007)

اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع مفيد لجميع الاعضاء ​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (10 يناير 2007)

روعه يا مون ربنا يعوضك ويباركك

جــــــو


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

روعه يا مون ربنا يعوضك ويباركك


----------



## عادل بسطا (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اسرار الـ key board*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير ويكون دايما فى ضهرك ولو عندك برامج او اى شىء ما تبخلش على اخواتك فى جسد المسيح                    اخيك عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادل


----------



## عادل بسطا (29 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اسرار الـ key board*

مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون مجهود رائع ربنا يبارك ايدك ونستفيد منك


----------



## nabel (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اسرار الـ key board*

مرحبا  كيف  انزل  ال  بلعربيه  power  point


----------



## hard_angel (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اسرار الـ key board*

شكرا على الموضوع ...


----------



## kamer14 (30 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اسرار الـ key board*

مــــــــــــــــــــــــيرسى:t33:


----------



## totty (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تعلم اسرار الـ key board*

م>>>>>>>>يرسى


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*+((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*كل اسرااااااااااار الكيبورد الخفيه المستخبيه*

*Shift + E : الضمة 
Shift + X : السكون 
Shift + Q : الفتحة 
Shift + A : الكسرة ِْ
ذ + Shift : الشدة ُ
Shift + Z : المدة 
Shift + W : تنوين فتح 
Shift + S : تنوين كسرة 
Shift + R : تنوين ضم 
Shift + T : لإ 
Shift + G : لأ 
Shift + Y : إ 
Shift + H : أ 
Shift + N : آ 
Shift + B : لآ 
Shift + V : { 
Shift + C : } 
Shift + F : ] 
Shift + D : [ 
Shift + J : تمديد الحرف 
Ctrl + C : نسخ 
Ctrl + X : قص 
Ctrl + V : لصق 
Ctrl + Z : تراجع 
Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف 
Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة 
Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام 
Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين ) 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار ) 
Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة 
Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف 
Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة 
Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة 
Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف 
Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف 
Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر 
Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة 
F4 : تكرار أخر عملية 
Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين 
Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي 
F12 : حفظ بأسم 
Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف 
Ctrl + Home : أول المستند 
Ctrl + End : أخر المستند 
Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق 
Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص 
Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف 
Ctrl + N : ملف جديد 
Ctrl + H : استبدال 
Ctrl + I : خط مائل 
Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند 
Ctrl + P : طباعة 
Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة 
د + Ctrl : تكبير النص 
ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص 
Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق 
Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات 
[ + Alt : قائمة جدول 
] + Alt : قائمة أدوات 
Alt + U : قائمة عرض 
Alt + P : قائمة تحرير 
Alt + L : قائمة ملف 
“ + Alt : قائمة إطار 
Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + F : بحث 
Ctrl + B : خط أسود 
Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط 
Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط 
Ctrl + D : خط 
Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص 
Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني 
Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ® 
Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™ 
Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة © 
Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات 
Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام 
Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل 
Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين 
Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر 
Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة 
Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف 
= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص 
F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي 
F9 : تدقيق حقول 
F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ 
F1 : تعليمات 
F5 : الانتقال إلى 
F7 : تدقيق إملائي 
F8 : تعليم منطقة 
ctrl+a يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنصاو الكائن 
ctrl+c يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده 
ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ 
ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة 

ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جذا يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته 
ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج النتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة 
ctrl+o يمكنك فنح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة 
ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة 
ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة 
ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به 
ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار 
ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين 
alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ 
alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة 
alt+tab امر مفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار الفاذة المطلوبة 
alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العلابي الى انجليزي 
f2 امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد 
بس خلاص
*​


----------



## Data Bank (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*V .GOOD  mohraeel*


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*thnx 4 ur pass
god bless you​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

بجد لا تكفى كلمات الشكر ..........ربنا يخليك للغلابه اللى زيىّ هههههههه .........وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*ههههههههههههههههه
انتى عسوله يا دونا
ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## red_pansy (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

ايه الحلاوه دى دا أنا تعبت من كتر اللف والدوران على التشكيل فى الكتابه وأخيرا أتيت ايها المنقذ ربنا يخليك وتعلمنا كمان وكمان  وينور طريقك :yahoo:


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نـور العالم (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*حقيقى برافو يا مهرائيل*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*
*و يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## mohraeel (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*ميرسى على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## املا (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

جميل متشكرين


----------



## mohraeel (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*ميرسى يا املا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## peter_1991 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

begad maghood gameel gedan ya mohra2eel
:big35:​


----------



## mohraeel (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

ميرسى يا بيتر على مرورك الجميل ده
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## christin (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*ميرسي كتييييير يامهرائيل
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

متشكرين 
اوي اوي


----------



## mohraeel (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

شكرا كرستين و يويو على مروركم الجميل
الرب يبارككم​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

ميرسى كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## mohraeel (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

شكرا يا يوحنا على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sabahj (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

باركك الرب يابطل وشكرا على جهودك وربنا يسوع المسيح يحفظك ويحفظ الجميع وشكرا


----------



## mohraeel (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

شكرااااااا لمرورك الجميل والرب يباركك​


----------



## ipraheem makram (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*100% انا فعلآ كانت محتاج حاجة رى كدة*
*شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ​*


----------



## mohraeel (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

شكرااااا على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## blackrock (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*شكــــرا يا* *موهره*
*موضوع مفيد فعل*ا


----------



## mohraeel (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

شكرااااااااا يا بلاك روك على مرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​


----------



## friendlove (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

*جميييييييييييل جداا وربنا يعوضك ويبارك فى خدمتك *​


----------



## mohraeel (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: +((اسرار الكيبورد الخفيه))+*

شكراااااااااااا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*اسرار لـــــوحة التحكـــــــــــــم-الكيبورد*

اسرار لـــــوحة التحكـــــــــــــم-الكيبورد 
تعلم أسرار لوحة التحكم - الكيبورد الضمة 
Shift +E 
Shift + X : السكون 
Shift + Q : الفتحة 
Shift + A : ال**رة 
ذ + Shift : الشدة 
Shift + Z : المدة 
Shift + W : تنوين فتح 
Shift + S : تنوين **رة 
Shift + R : تنوين ضم 
Shift + T : لإ 
Shift + G : لأ 
Shift + Y : إ 
Shift + H : أ 
Shift + N : آ 
Shift + B : لآ 
Shift + V : { 
Shift + C : } 
Shift + F : ] 
Shift + D : [ 
Shift + J : تمديد الحرف 
Ctrl + C : نسخ 
Ctrl + X : قص 
Ctrl + V : لصق 
Ctrl + Z : تراجع 
Ctrl + A : تعليم الملف 
Shift + U : فاصلة معكوسة 
Ctrl + ESC : قائمة المهام 
Ctrl + Enter : ابتداء صفحة جديدة 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة عربية ( يمين ) 
Ctrl + Shift : لغة إنجليزية ( يسار ) 
Ctrl + 1 : مسافة مفردة 
Ctrl + 5 : مسافة سطر ونصف 
Ctrl + 2 : مسافة مزدوجة 
Ctrl + G : الانتقال إلى صفحة 
Ctrl + END : الانتقال إلى نهاية الملف 
Ctrl + F5 : تصغير نافذة الملف 
Ctrl + F6 : الانتقال من ملف لأخر 
Ctrl + F2 : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
= + Ctrl : تكبير وتصغير درجة واحدة 
F4 : تكرار أخر عملية 
Alt + Enter : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + Y : تكرار أخر عملية 
Ctrl + F9 : فتح قوسين جاهزين 
Shift + F10 : تعداد نقطي ورقمي 
F12 : حفظ بأسم 
Shift + F12 : حفظ الملف 
Ctrl + Home : أول المستند 
Ctrl + End : أخر المستند 
Shift + F1 : معلومات عن نوع التنسيق 
Ctrl + U : سطر تحت النص 
Ctrl + F4 : خروج من الملف 
Ctrl + N : ملف جديد 
Ctrl + H : استبدال 
Ctrl + I : خط مائل 
Ctrl + K : تنسيق المستند 
Ctrl + P : طباعة 
Ctrl + O : فتح منطقة 
د + Ctrl : تكبير النص 
ج + Ctrl : تصغير النص 
Alt + S : قائمة تنسيق 
Alt + J : قائمة تعليمات 
[ + Alt : قائمة جدول 
] + Alt : قائمة أدوات 
Alt + U : قائمة عرض 
Alt + P : قائمة تحرير 
Alt + L : قائمة ملف 
“ + Alt : قائمة إطار 
Alt + Q : تعديل مسطرة 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + F : بحث 
Ctrl + B : خط أسود 
Ctrl+Shift + P : حجم الخط 
Ctrl+Shift + S : نمط 
Ctrl + D : خط 
Ctrl+Shift + K : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Shift + F3 : تحويل الحروف - Capital 
Ctrl+Shift + L : وضع نقطة عند بداية النص 
Ctrl+Alt + E : حواشي سفلية ترقيم روماني 
Ctrl+Alt + R : وضع علامة ® 
Ctrl+Alt + T : وضع علامة ™ 
Ctrl+Alt + C : وضع علامة © 
Ctrl+Alt + I : معاينة الصفحة قبل الطباعة 
Shift + F7 : قاموس المرادفات 
Ctrl+Alt + F1 : معلومات النظام 
Ctrl+Alt + F2 : فتح الدلائل 
Ctrl + J : تسوية النص من الجانبين 
Ctrl + L : بداية النص من الجانب الأيسر 
Ctrl + Q : بداية النص من الجانب الأيمن 
Ctrl + E : توسيط النص 
Ctrl + M : تغيير المقاس الأعلى للفقرة 
Shift + F5 : رجوع إلى الموضع الذي انتهيت منه عند إغلاق الملف 
= + Ctrl + Alt : تخصيص 
F3 : إدخال نص تلقائي 
F9 : تدقيق حقول 
F10 : تحريك إطار لفتح النوافذ 
F1 : تعليمات 
F5 : الانتقال إلى 
F7 : تدقيق إملائي 
F8 : تعليم منطقة 

ctrl+a 
يعمل هذا الامر بتحديد الكل للنصاو الكائن 

ctrl+c 
يعمل هذا الامر بنسخ الذي تم تحديده 

ctrl+v يعمل هذا الامر بلصق المنسوخ 
ctrl+x يعمل هذا الامر بقص الذي تم تحديدة 

ctrl+z هذا الامر مهم جذا يمكنك التراجع عن اي امر عملته 
ctrl+p هذا الامر يعطي لبرنامج النتصفح او اي برنامج امر بالطباعة 
ctrl+o يمكنك فنح ملف من اي برنامج عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+w يمكنك اغلاق اي نافذة مفتوحة 
ctrl+d امر يجعل برنامج التصفح يحفظ الصفحة المعروضة الي المفضلة 
ctrl+f يمكن لك بحث في البرنامج عن الكلمة 
ctrl+b يمكن لك ترتيب ملف المفضلة عن طريق هذا الامر 
ctrl+s حفظ العمل الذي قمت به 
ctrl+shift يجعل مؤشر الكتابة يذهب الى اليسار 
ctrl+shift يجعل المؤشريذهب الى اليمين 
alt+f4 أمر مفيد يقوم بإغلاق النوافذ 
alt+esc يمكنك التنقل من نافذة الى نافذة 
alt+tab امر مفيد جدا لك اذا كان هنالك نوافذ كثيرة مفتوح يمكنك اختيار الفاذة المطلوبة 
alt+shift اليسار يحول الكتابة من العلابي الى انجليزي 
alt+shift اليمين يحول الكتابة من انجليزي الى عربي 
f2 امر مفيد وسريع يمكنك من تغير اسم ملف محدد​​​​​​​​​​[/CENTER​]​


----------



## kalimooo (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اسرار لـــــوحة التحكـــــــــــــم-الكيبورد*

*الشكر الك يا سامح*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اسرار لـــــوحة التحكـــــــــــــم-الكيبورد*

شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*تم الدمج للتكرار ​*


----------



## solofanty (10 يناير 2010)

بجد موضوع هايل و مفيد جدا

ميرسى ليك


----------

